# Crear una red propia GSM



## tecnicdeso

Estaria bien explorar en todo el mundo del celular para conseguir crear una red con varios telefonos moviles. Técnicamente es posible crear una red propia gsm.  Conociendo los protocolos de los telefonos móviles, junto con una central (ordenador) y un pequeño transmisor actuando como radioenlace. Así se podria crear una pequeña red cerrada paralela de uso particular y... GRATUITA..

A ver si hay algun ingeniero que se haya planteado el tema...
saludos


----------



## fidodido18

interesante el tema que propones tecnicdeso me gustaria tambien saber mas de eso... voy a buscar en sangoogle para ver que hay acerca de esto que propones discutir.


----------



## capitanp

ya existe algo asi permita usar tu cell en una linea terrestre


----------



## Cain

Es un gran paso para independisarnos de las macroempresas lucrativas. En teoria lei que se puede hacer con internet conectando un tranceptor de fm al modem y comunicar computadoras. Tendrian que ser transmisores muy potentes,osea tener una espesie de repetidora en la casa haci el cel se comunica a nuestro ogar y de hay la potencia se incrementa y se le da barios kilometros. Yo me sumaria al prollecto,pero OJO esto no va a ser bien tomado por las empresas ya ke combertiriams los celulares ke por los presios casi nos regalaron y los dejariams en la nada...


----------



## Mushito

Es muy ambicioso el proyecto. Me sumo.


----------



## tecnicdeso

He estado investigando y parece que el tema de la electrónica celular está como muy bien guardada bajo llave. Pero lo seguiremos buscando. Siempre habrá algun loco que consiga desvirgar los protocolos de telefonía celular.


----------



## Bubus

Jajajaja estaria padre, yo me uno contra telcel jajajaja


----------



## jalva

Me sumo....!
La tecnologia Gsm necesita:
1_ una Central Telefonica (Llamada MSC) que permita tener un HLR (que es el localizador del celular) capacidad de conmutacion e interconexion a la red de telefonia fija para hacer los llamados fuera de la red.
2_ Al menos 2 radio bases que operen en frecuencias comerciales de 850 1800 1900 Mhz (frecuencias en las que operan los celulares)
3_ vinculos entre el MSC y las radio bases.

Le veo algunos inconvenientes:
1_ fabricar celulares chicos o bien comprar ya hechos, estos ultimos tienen el problema que deben estar liberados y operar en una frecuencia que esté libre (muy poco probable)
2_ La central debe tener una capacidad de proceso muy grande por el HLR
3_ etc etc etc

Una opcion, si me permiten patear el tablero, podría ser IP con un Arterisk.org y telefonos ip de 2.4Ghz que es una frecuencia no licenciada...!
Es decir 
Central telefonica: www.asterisk.org
radiosbases : cualquier access point IP de 2.4Ghz ( que poseen HLR incorporado) como D-link o Linksys
celulares : cualquier terminal de voz IP como los http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=485 de D-link o Linksys http://www.voipsupply.com/index.php?cPath=95_115

... y como acceso a las lineas públicas placas para el Asterisk

Asterisk es un soft de telefonia IP bajo SIP que es gratuito donde lo unico a comprar es la PC y las placas de acceso a las lineas.

Espero no haber herido a nadie con la pateada de tablero.


----------



## JV

Hola marco pacheco, lo que seguramente usan para comunicarse es GPRS, que es parte de la red GSM, es utilizada para paquetes de datos, lo que utiliza normalmente un celular para conectarse a internet, es mucho mas barato que la transmisión por GSM directamente, del orden de centavos de dolar la hora de transmisión.

Saludos..

PD: escribir en mayusculas es sinonimo de gritar, por favor edita el mensaje y recuerdalo la proxima vez porque esta en contra de las normas del foro (que deberias haber leido)


----------



## dJavionics

Creo que lo mas practico con tecnologia de radio militar es la red iDEN creo que es mucho mas simple que la red GSM porque es radio halfduplex, en gsm se complica porque es full duplex y hacer eso no es nada facil. Algunos telefonos iDEN incorporan un emulador de red en donde se puede apreciar el principio de funcionamiento de los nextels en modo Peer 2 Peer, es el Directalk o MotoTalk, si se complica mucho el tema de gsm yo al menos me conformo con tener solo comunicacion por radio usando una central repetidora, he leido que los handies mototalk operan en la frecuencia ISM 901 a 928 Mhz. En modo online, Nextel opera en una frecuencia mas baja de 901 MHz, yo por mi parte  me importa 3 bledos los mensajitos y demas funciones que ofrece la tecnologia, un celular fue inventado para comunicarse mediante voz y mototalk o directalk satisface perfectamente esa necesiidad aparte de ser una comuniacion encriptada, muy segura, dificil de interceptar!  Asi que quiza convenga mas enfocarnos a descubrir una manera de construir una repetidora para la frecuencia que usa DirecTalk o MotoTalk, pero ojo, directalk opera en dististas frecuencias que mototalk y no son compatibles. Si conseguimos hacerlo podremos crear nuestra propia red iDEN peer to peer gratuita.


----------



## Ardogan

Un artículo interesante de redes ad-hoc con celulares:

http://www.tendencias21.net/Conciben-una-alternativa-a-las-torres-de-telefonia-movil_a3326.html


----------



## microsistel

Muy interesante el tema, y com alguien dijo por aqui, es mejor usar un sistema IP, yo estuve poensando hace rato, las redes Wi-Fi, no pagan licencia, son baratas, y habria que hacer un protocolo que de hecho ya esta para usarlo en VOiP.

El sistema HLR, que entiendo es el de busqueda, para que el móivil pueda ir desplazandose, no sabia que ya habia equipos que lo hacian, entonces esta casi resuelto el tema. 
Aca en Argentina las comunicaciones móviles son muy caras, y hace años venia pensando en algo así, es mas... yo volveria a usar el CDMA, que ya esta "obsoleto" en Argentina... para mi fue el mejor sistema de telefónía, ademas el más seguro por su principio de multiplexación.

Hacer una red "Gratuita" no seria dificil si se suman usuarios a una "cooperativa" en dónde en la casa de algunos usuarios se ponen las antenas y equipos que no superan el tamaño de una PC. 

Saludos y espero haber reabierto el tema....


----------



## basas

Me sumo al proyecto, aunque a mi me gustaria que no sea totalmente gratuita, porque como todas las companias se necesita de plata para mantenerlas, osea estaria bueno pagar $20 o un poco menos , pero hablar todo el tiempo que uno quiera.
lo que me parece es que tendriamos que hacer una red diferente a la internet o al gsm, estaria bueno algo nuevo

Estube investigando hace un ratito y encontre esto
http://www.gulic.org/node/1176
y creo que si ellos lo hicieron, nosotros tambien lo podemos hacer, solo tenemos que saber como hacer un base controladora (ya se que es con un BTS y un TRX) pero eso es tecnologia GSM y estaria lindo hacer otra tecnologia


----------



## KODIAK_1000

Hacer una red celular es muy facil, el problema de independisarse no va por ahi, el tema es que si pones una antena, tendras una cobertura limitada, lo cual te obliga a poner una antena "algo mas potente" pero si haces eso, quien la administra?, quien le hace mantención? quien actualiza el software, y el sistema? digamos que los que usan el servicio, entonces si habria un costo.

Ahora bien, si pudiera haber un muto acuerdo se puede crear un empresa "de todos" y el costo finalmente seria muy bajo en comparacion con lo que cobran las empresas, puesto que no tendria fines de lucro sino que tendria el fin de beneficiar a todos en justa medida


----------



## NUBELUNGO

No solo es la parte de la potencia del transmisor si no la continuidad de las antenas, por esto es que los celulares las pilas dilatan horas por que son reconocidos por las antenas que reconocen al celular al entrar dentro de su perímetro de radiación, en mi país estas antenas están a una distancia de diez kilómetros lineales, dividiendo la cobertura a cinco kilómetros por antena, a esto sumemos los transmisores de las antenas que transmites y reciben señales en bandas distintas, mas el protocolo a usar peo bueno yo también me apunto.


----------



## miguelus

KODIAK_1000 dijo... _*Hacer una red celular es muy facil, *_

¿Muy fácil?   

 Explícanos como se hace. 

Sal U2


----------



## choco98

creo que un tipo de celular queremos que sea
- pequeño no como los primeros ladrillos y antenotas
- sin necesiad de licencia para transmitir
- conb una cobertura considerable
- lo mas barato posible
- y si queremos beneficiar a la gente que se puedan hacer llamadas a fijos y de otras compañias

con esto creo que podemos elegir la de cdma es una buena propuesta pero 
como transmitir y desbloquear celulares?


----------



## SKYFALL

Hay que idear la red, y tambien un tipo diferente de celular que no se igual a los comerciales.


----------



## miguelus

Que alguien publique el esquema (y firmware) de algún Celular apto para el nuevo sistema.
Estoy deseando empezar a utilizarlo. 

Sal U2


----------



## tony580

bueno veo que hay muchos interesados en el proyecto bueno quiero saber que tan interesados en el proyecto y que se note por que yo se como se puede hacer pero necesito ayuda de ustedes por que solo no puedo comensando que las empresas de celulares de mi pais me persiguen por que propuse este mismo proyecto pero ya necesito mucha mas ayuda ya que se como se puede hacer y pordonde empesasr a los interesados posten y digan presenten de bajo, explicarles el proyecto como funviono y en que se basa espero respuesta lo mas antes posibles okis

el compañero basas ya publico le comienso del proyeco y lo principal es el famoso BTS de OpenBSC acuerde que esto se necesita financiar para comprar los elementos basicos necesarios para su minimo funcionamiento ok


----------



## marcelocg

Me apunto estoy interezado en el funcionamiento de OpenBTS ya tengo descargado todos los sofwares necesarios que por cierto corren bajo linux y la distro mas recomendable es Ubuntu el soft que se necesita y tengo es el siguiente:
S.O: Ubuntu desktop
Asterisk
Gnuradio
Kal: sirve para escanear las frecuencias y canales de las redes gsm que ubiere para ajustar y no interferir a otro
libosip
OpenBTS
Lo que faltaria seria la URSP que es el Hard con el cual se interactua con los moviles, por ahi lei que este hard es libre y tambien comercial, logre bajar los esquemas pero creo que usa un FPGA los firmware creo tenerlos pero no se como se lo carga al FPGA y otra que faltaria seria los PCB para el montaje de la URSP lo veo dificil porque todo es con componentes SMD. En argentina se podria conseguir esto armado?
Desde ya gracias.-

PD: he aqui un manual en castellano
http://wush.net/trac/rangepublic/attachment/wiki/WikiStart/Manual%20de%20instalaci%C3%B3n%20de%20OpenBTS%20Versi%C3%B3n%200.2.pdf


----------



## lrms92

Yo me quiero unir al proyecto pero la verdad no se mucho acerca de eso por no decir nada,tengo conocimientos de electronica, si aceptan a un aprendiz que les ayude cuenten conmigo


----------

